

Concept; Control the desktop game with your smartphone/tablet - hussfelt
http://www.bandcontroller.se/

======
duiker101
Really really nice, i liked it. Particularly I like the motion controlled one.
Well done. The first one with the slides was a bit hard to use on android,
nothing you can't fix with some work I think. The second one of the cube.. I'm
not sure what happened, i pinch&zoommed and completed the level without
actually understanding a lot. But nice job nonetheless.

